#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Πίνακας Αναλογισμού - Κατανομής Χιλιοστών

## Xάρης

Νίκο, παραδίδεις μαθήματα α) προγραμματισμού σε excel και β) αλτρουισμού.
α) προγραμματισμού γιατί ξεφεύγεις από τα συνήθη και χρησιμοποιείς ευρέως τη VBA και
β) αλτρουισμού γιατί διαθέτεις δωρεάν τη δουλειά σου που απευθύνεται σε επαγγελματίες μηχανικούς για επαγγελματική χρήση.

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ^2

Πέντε αστέρια: *****

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## TakisX.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## spapako

Ευχαριστούμε συνάδελφε.

----------


## ppva

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## milt

ευχαριστώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου

----------


## Homer

Πολύ καλή δουλειά....Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thanosmgr1

Πολυ καλή δουλειά συνάδελφε. Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## st2

πολυ δυνατός μπραβο σου

--------------------------------
edit 

παρατηρησεις:

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιό και την παρατήρησή σου, η οποία είναι σεβαστή, αλλά καθαρά υποκειμενική όσον αφορά την εμφάνιση και την τιτλοποίηση του τελικού πίνακα. Προσωπικά δεν την ασπάζομαι, αλλά είπαμε, αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό. Επειδή λοιπόν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι μπορούν να έχουν, όπως εσύ, την δική τους άποψη για την τελική μορφή του πίνακα, με άλλου είδους τρόπου εμφάνισης των στηλών, και επειδή προφανώς δεν μπορούν να καλυφτούν όλες οι περιπτώσεις, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μορφοποίησης-τροποποίησης κατά το δοκούν στο φύλλο εργασίας που εμφανίζει τον τελικό προς εκτύπωση πίνακα, που είναι ξεκλείδωτο.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## st2

ναι εννοείται ότι ο καθένας έχει τις προτιμήσεις του και το σχολιο μου ήταν απλα μια πρόταση - παρατήρηση

η δουλειά που έχεις κάνει είναι φοβερή απλά κατά την χρήση αυτά ήταν που μου χτύπησαν το ματι και τα ποσταρα με φωτο για να μην χαθουμε σε μακρια ποσταρισματα

keep on good work!!

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΦΥΛΛΗΣ

Σ' ευχαριστώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου !

----------


## P.A.

Εξαιρετική δουλειά ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgedia

Πολύ καλή δουλειά, φιλική εφαρμογή, ευχαριστώ

----------


## logicone

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα! 
Ωστόσο αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την εισαγωγή δεδομένων...

----------


## NIKOS_M

Μπορείς να δώσεις λίγες περισσότερες πληροφορίες; Όπως: Το πρόβλημα σου εμφανίζεται πάντα; Τι ακριβώς δεδομένα εισάγεις; Ποιά έκδοση του excel χρησιμοποιείς;

----------

logicone

----------


## g-bat

ευχαριστώ! πολύ καλή δουλειά!

----------


## nikosarch

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έχει γίνει πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά και χαίρομαι που την προσφέρετε σε όλους!

----------


## elentsech

Eυχαριστώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου

----------


## gennikos

Ευχαριστώ, εύχρηστη εφαρμογή

----------


## kazabubu

Συνάδελφοι, ότι στοιχεία και να δώσω στην εισαγωγή νέου κτιρίου μου δίνει σφάλμα 'Runtime error 9''

----------


## asak

Δύο Μπράβο. 1. Για το εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα και 2. Για τη συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη που επιδεικνύεις με τη δωρεάν διάθεσή του.
Ευχαριστώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου.

----------


## NIKOS_M

> Συνάδελφοι, ότι στοιχεία και να δώσω στην εισαγωγή νέου κτιρίου μου δίνει σφάλμα 'Runtime error 9''


Το ίδιο θέμα είχαν και κάποιοι άλλοι συνάδελφοι στο office 2003. Αν και εσύ έχεις το office 2003, στείλε μου αν θες με pm το email σου να σου στείλω μια έκδοση του προγράμματος για το 2003.

----------


## topoland

Ευχαριστούμε, πολύ καλό και εύχρηστο.

----------


## emasa77

Εξαιρετικό ,ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Kostakiskostas

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## topografos mix.

Εγκατέστησα κι' εγώ εχθές το πρόγραμμα και το χρησιμοποίησα άμεσα για συγκεκριμένη εργασία και είναι πολύ καλό
όπως μου είπε και συνάδελφος αρχιτέκτονας με εμπειρία πάνω στις οριζόντιες όταν του έδειξα τον πίνακα τυπωμένο.

Καλές εμπνεύσεις για επόμενα

----------


## forest

ευχαριστω!

----------


## vchasandra

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου! Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Χίλια μπράβο!

----------


## vlaseiro10

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.!!! να ρωτησω κατι εξειδικευμένο. Για μελλοντικώς ανεγρθησόμενο κτιριο σε αγροτεμαχιο για να προχωρησω σε οριζοντια τι θα πρεπει να βλω στην εισαγωγη στοιχειων??1 στο ισογειο κ 1 στον υποθετικό Α όροφο(να τον θεωρησω ως μελλοντικη δόμηση?).

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ναι, αν στο τελικό σου κτίριο έχεις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες στο ισόγειο και στον Ά όροφο. Όποια τώρα ο.ι. είναι μελλοντική, συμπλήρωσε στη στήλη Παρατηρήσεις Μελλοντική Δόμηση.

----------


## topografos mix.

Καλησπέρα συγχαρητήρια και απ' μένα για το λογισμικό αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με την δημιουργία τελικού πίνακα, μου εμφανίζει μήνυμα μη συμβατότητας
και έτσι δεν μπορώ να δημιουργήσω τελικό πίνακα ούτε και νέο κτήριο και αλλαγή εμβαδού

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## etsafos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφε! να σαι καλα!

----------


## crisge

Ευχαριστω πολυ ,πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου και εξαιρετικα χρησιμη.

----------


## ANDREAS P

Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι την εργασία σου !

----------


## LoukAXZ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## stavniko

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου.

----------


## skifx

Πως γίνεται να προσθέσω και άλλους ορόφους;
Αν έχω πχ οκταώροφη οικοδομή;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Μέχρι και 7 ορόφους με δώμα και χωρίς υπόγειο, κάτι γίνεται. Παραπάνω, δυστηχώς δεν γίνεται με το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο. (τα είπαμε τηλεφωνικώς(?))

----------


## Vea

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Gastone

Συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!

----------


## balar

δεν ξερω πιθανον η αγνοια μου βλεπει μονο ενα μπλε κειμενο και δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο.....πως λειτουργει ξερει κανεις? Ευχαριστω

----------


## dimkok9

Συγχαρητήρια, πραγματικά πολύ αξιόλογη δουλειά

----------


## michail

Μπράβο! Συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε. Απλό, περιεκτικό και πολύ εύκολο στην χρήση. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## antevl

Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ καλή δουλειά!

----------


## TakisK

Πολύ καλή δουλειά. Σ'ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stsiou

Εύγε. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gatselos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Ανεκτίμητη η βοήθειά του!

----------


## KLOPKA

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## costantino

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ

----------


## basilis203

Καλησπέρα,

σε excel 2010, όταν ξεκινάω να εισάγω τα δεδομένα μου βγαίνει: "runtime error 9, subscript out of range" και η μόνη επιλογή είναι "end". Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι κάνω λάθος;

----------


## dafni

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## NIKOS_M

Εχει να κάνει με την έκδοση office. Δώσε μου λίγες μέρες να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## Xάρης

Δύο πιθανές εξηγήσεις (μεταξύ άλλων):
είτε ότι αλλάξατε τα ονόματα αυτών των φύλλων σε κάτι άλλοείτε ότι επειδή είναι στα ελληνικά δεν διαβάζονται σωστά λόγω ρυθμίσεων γλώσσας των Windows.

----------


## NIKOS_M

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> σε excel 2010, όταν ξεκινάω να εισάγω τα δεδομένα μου βγαίνει: "runtime error 9, subscript out of range" και η μόνη επιλογή είναι "end". Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι κάνω λάθος;


Συνάδελφε, δοκίμασα το πρόγραμμα σε διάφορους υπολογιστές, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να αναπαράγω το πρόβλημα ώστε να εντοπίσω γιατί  συμβαίνει. Παρόλα αυτά, σου έστειλα με email μια τροποποίησή του,  ελπίζοντας ότι θα σου δουλέψει.
Αν θέλεις, ενημέρωσέ μας αν σου δούλεψε.

----------


## zvoyz

ευχαριστώ

----------


## niklion

Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ καλή δουλειά, ευχαριστώ

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ευχαριστώ συνάδελφοι.
Ωστόσο, παραμείνετε συντονισμένοι. Σε λίγες μέρες θα ανεβάσω νέα έκδοση, που λύνει τα προβλήμετα που αντιμετωπίσατε κάποιοι από εσάς (runtime error κλπ) και με επιπλέον δυνατότητες (πχ. απεριόριστος αριθμός ορόφων, καθορισμός συγκεκριμένων χιλιοστών σε συγκεκριμένες ιδιοκτησίες κλπ.)

(Για να λαμβάνετε ειδοποιήσεις σχετικά με νέες εκδόσεις να κάνετε κλικ στο: Σημ. ως Εγκατεστημένο)

----------


## NIKOS_M

Έκδοση  v.2.0. - ΤΙ ΝΕΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ    

Προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα εισαγωγής απεριόριστου αριθμού νέων ορόφωνΣε περίπτωση που υπάρχει οριζόντια σύσταση στο οικόπεδο, δηλώνεται το ποσοστό της σύστασης, ούτως ώστε το άθροισμα των χιλιοστών συνιδιοκτησίας να ταυτίζεται με τα χιλιοστά της οριζόντιας σύστασηςΔίνεται η επιλογή καθορισμού συγκεκριμένων χιλιοστών συμμετοχής στις κοινόχρηστες δαπάνες σε οποιαδήποτε οριζόντια ιδιοκτησίαΔίνεται η επιλογή καθορισμού συγκεκριμένων χιλιοστών συμμετοχής στις δαπάνες ανελκυστήρα σε οποιαδήποτε οριζόντια ιδιοκτησίαΒελτιώθηκε η ρουτίνα ελέγχου των αθροισμάτων και οι στρογγυλοποιήσεις των δεκαδικώνΔιατηρείται η φιλικότητα του προγράμματος και ο τρόπος εισαγωγής των δεδομένων
   Σημείωση: Το excel για να τρέξει πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιημένη την εκτέλεση μακροεντολών.

----------


## gina

χίλια ευχαριστώ! είναι πολύ καλό και για κάποιον που δεν έχει ξανακάνει πίνακα, για να καταλάβει πώς γίνονται κάποιοι υπολογισμοί

----------


## asak

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε! Πολύτιμο εργαλείο για μηχανικούς.

----------


## MKARAG

Αναφορικά με τον πίνακα αναλογισμού για να κάνω εγγραφή εμβαδού μου ζητάει να δώσω κωδικό πρόσβασης γιατί το κελί είναι προστατευμένο, ενώ στην αρχή έχω κάνει  ενεργοποίηση επεξεργασίας.
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρω

----------


## NIKOS_M

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς. Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής; Κάποιο screenshoot ίσως; Τι εννοείς "έχω κάνει ενεργοποίηση επεξεργασίας”; 
  Το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνεις, είναι να συμπληρώσεις τις επιφάνειες και τα ύψη στο φύλλο εργασίας DATA ENTRY. Τα αντίστοιχα κελιά είναι ξεκλείδωτα.

----------


## FVasiliki

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κώστας Μ_

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Εύα

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία Συνάδελφε. Σε ευχαριστώ με τη σειρά μου για την προσφορά σου σε όλους μας.
Πατώντας το "τελικός πίνακας" παίρνω αυτό το μήνυμα σφάλματος. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις;
Με εκτίμηση , Ε.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Καλή χρονιά και από εμένα.
Όντως, αυτό το μήνυμα δεν έπρεπε να εμφανίζεται. Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα διόρθωση.

Ωστόσο, το λάθος που κάνεις στα δεδομένα σου, είναι ότι έχεις δηλώσει «Επιθυμητό ποσοστό οικοπέδου» ο/ο και όχι ο/οο.

Γενικά, όταν δίνουμε σε ΟΛΕΣ τις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες συγκεκριμένα χιλιοστά, το πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιεί αυτά τα ποσοστά, τα οποία όμως στο σύνολό τους πρέπει να κάνουν 1000ο/οο (προσοχή, μιλάμε για αναλογίες ποσοστών  ο/οο και όχι %).

  Ο ίδιος κανόνας ισχύει και όταν δίνουμε εμείς συγκεκριμένα χιλιοστά ανελκυστήρα και κοινόχρηστων δαπανών σε ΟΛΕΣ τις ιδιοκτησίες (πρέπει να δίνουν άθροισμα 1000 ο/οο). Αν το άθροισμά τους είναι διαφορετικό, βγαίνει αντίστοιχο προειδοποιητικό μήνυμα.

  Σε ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι σε σένα και σε όλους Καλή Χρονιά με Υγεία!

----------


## giasta

Καλη χρονια με την σειρα μου και εγω.
Πρωτον εξαιρετικη η δουλεια που εχεις κανει,πραγματικο εργαλειο δουλειας.
Δευτερον περαν του σφαλματος που βγαζει το ιδιο και σε εμενα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης σε περιπτωση Μελλ.δομησης που εχει ποσοστο επι του οικοπεδου αλλα δεν εχει δαπανεσ κτλ κτλ πως το εισάγουμε ?ευχαριστώ και παλι μπραβο

----------


## NIKOS_M

Βάζεις τα τμ. και ύψος της μελλοντικής δόμησης κανονικά και στις στήλες Επιθυμητό Ποσοστό Κοινοχρήστων Δαπανών και Ανελκυστήρα δίνεις 0,00.
Όσον αφορά για το λάθος μήνυμα του προγράμματος, θα ανέβει νέα διορθωμένη έκδοση (2.1)

----------


## Εύα

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την άμεση απόκριση και το ανέβασμα της νέας έκδοσης. Να επισημάνω για τους συναδέλφους που προτιμούν να επιλέξουν απευθείας "επιθυμητό ποσοστό οικοπέδου" αντί τον έμμεσο υπολογισμό από τους "συντελεστές αξίες" ότι θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσουν το ποσοστό που επιθυμούν για κάθε αυτοτελή , εκτός από μια (την συμπληρώνει αυτόματα το πρόγραμμα κατά την επιλογή "τελικός πίνακας") , αλλιώς βγαίνει σφάλμα.
Πολλές πολλές ευχαριστίες και πάλι.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα διορθώθηκε με την νέα έκδοση. Μπορεί να συμπληρωθεί το επιθυμητό ποσοστό σε ΟΛΕΣ τις ιδιοκτησίες, αρκεί το άθροισμά τους να δίνει 1000ο/οο (ή τα συνολικά χιλιοστά σε περίπτωση σύστασης καθέτου). Αν μείνει μόνο μία (ή περισσότερες) κενή, τότε σε αυτή -ές θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος "συντελεστής αξίας". Σε κάθε περίπτωση, βγαίνει προειδοποιητικό μήνυμα.

----------


## νικος72

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά,
 Το πρόγραμμα δουλεύει σε open office? To κατεβάζω και μου ανοίγει μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα των οδηγιών,
 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## NIKOS_M

Στην σελίδα των οδηγιών, υπάρχει ένα πλήκτρο "ΕΝΑΡΞΗ". Το πάτησες;

----------


## Xάρης

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά,
>  Το πρόγραμμα δουλεύει σε open office? To κατεβάζω και μου ανοίγει μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα των οδηγιών,
>  Ευχαριστώ


Κάνε ένα googling τη φράση: "_How to Run VBA in OpenOffice_".
Γενικώς, όσα προγράμματα σε MS Excel, όπως το παρόν, έχουν κώδικα σε VBA δεν τρέχουν σε συμβατά του MS Excel προγράμματα, εκτός εάν έχουν ένα VBA plugin και οι εντολές της VBA που χρησιμοποιούνται υποστηρίζονται απ' αυτό το plugin.

----------

NIKOS_M

----------


## ΛΙΤΣΑ Κ

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## giotoulini

Καλημέρα παιδιά.. πώς μπορώ να κατεβάσω το αρχείο χωρίς να δώσω το κινητό μου και να στείλω μήνυμα στο 54303 ?????

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις το κινητό σου ή να στείλεις μήνυμα πουθενά.
Μάλλον κάποιο κακόβουλο λογισμικό στον υπολογιστή σου προσπαθεί να σε εξαπατήσει.
Προσοχή.

----------


## irisvoud

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για το excel. Καθώς είναι η πρώτη σύσταση που κάνω έχω δυσκολευτεί λίγο. Αρχικά, το κτίριο δεν έχει ανελκυστήρα αλλά δεν μπορώ να σβήσω τις αντίστοιχες στήλες γιατί είναι προστατευμένο αρχείο και ζητάει κωδικό πρόσβασης. Δεύτερον, ένα από τα διαμερίσματα καταλαμβάνει τμήμα του ισογείου, τον Α' όροφο και τη σοφίτα. Ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος να το δείξω αυτό; Τα ποσοστά στο αρχείο βγαίνουν ανά όροφο, όχι ανά διαμέρισμα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Αυτές οι περιπτώσεις (σοφίτες, πατάρια) χρειάζονται λίγες περισσότερες ενέργειες από εσένα. Δηλαδή:


   Για το διαμέρισμα που καταλαμβάνει ισόγειο, Α΄ όροφο και σοφίτα, εισάγεις  τα στοιχεία του ισογείου σαν μια οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία στο ισόγειο (πχ ΙΣ1), σαν  άλλη ιδιοκτησία στον Α όροφο (πχ Α1) και σαν άλλη ιδιοκτησία στον Β όροφο (πχ Β1) και δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με τη στήλη του ανελκυστήρα.
  Αφού ολοκληρώσεις την εισαγωγή και των υπόλοιπων οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών και των κοινόχρηστων χώρων, πατάς το «ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ». Το καινούριο φύλλο είναι ελεύθερο για κάθε είδους επεξεργασία. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις σε αυτό, είναι να τον αναμορφώσεις λίγο. 


  Συγκεκριμένα: Διαγράφεις εντελώς την στήλη του ανελκυστήρα και των δαπανών θέρμανσης και προσθέτεις όλα τα ποσοστά των ΙΣ1+Α1+Β1 σε μία γραμμή που θα της δώσεις ανάλογο όνομα (Μ1) και στις παρατηρήσεις θα συμπληρώσεις «Μεζονέτα ισογείου και σοφίτα» ή ότι άλλο θεωρείς δόκιμο σαν περιγραφή. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι θα διαγράψεις τις γραμμές ΙΣ1, Α1 και Β1, και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## irisvoud

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## skifx

Eξαιρετικό βοήθημα, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ συνάδελφε.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους συνάδελφους για τα θετικά τους σχόλια.
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι. Ετοιμάζεται νέα έκδοση με επιπρόσθετες λειτουργίες...

----------

Xάρης

----------


## skifx

Μπορώ να προσθέσω επιπλέον Οριζόντιες Ιδιοκτησίες σε όροφο;

----------


## NIKOS_M

Οχι. Κατ' αρχάς, θεώρησα ότι είναι δύσκολο να ξεχαστεί κάποια οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία όταν συμπληρώνονται τα δεδομένα στον αρχικό πίνακα εισαγωγής δεδομένων. 
Ένας άλλος λόγος, είναι ότι η εκ των υστέρων προσθήκη κάποιας οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας, παρουσιάζει κάποιες ιδιορυθμίες, ιδίως αν έχουν δηλωθεί προηγουμένως σοφίτες, πατάρια κλπ. Καλό λοιπόν είναι, πριν αρχίσεις να δηλώνεις επιφάνειες, να εξετάζεις τον αρχικό πίνακα μόλις δημιουργηθεί, οπότε αν δεις ότι κάτι ξέχασες, πατώντας το πλήκτρο ΝΕΟ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ, δηλώνεις τον σωστό αριθμό των οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών.
Εκείνο που μπορείς να κάνεις σε αυτή την έκδοση, είναι να προσθέσεις επιπλέον όσους ορόφους θέλεις, αν κατά λάθος ξεχάσεις να τον δηλώσεις από την αρχή ή αν έχεις περισσότερους από 7 που είναι ο μέγιστος αριθμός ορόφων στον αρχικό πίνακα.

Ωστόσο, στην επόμενη έκδοση του προγράμματος σκοπεύω να προσθέσω και αυτή την δυνατότητα που ρώτησες.

----------

skifx

----------


## jor

Καλημέρα , μου ζητάει κωδικό ACTIVATION KEY

----------


## NIKOS_M

Καλησπέρα.
Το πρόγραμμα είναι εμπορικό. Το κόστος του είναι 30€ + ΦΠΑ και για να λάβετε τον κωδικό ενεργοποίησης μπορείτε να στείλετε pm ή email (nmavrogenis@gmail.com) επισυνάπτοντας το S/N που θα εμφανίσει το πρόγραμμα στην οθόνη, το παραστατικό πληρωμής και τα στοιχεία σας για την έκδοση τιμολογίου. Κάθε μελλοντική ενημέρωση του προγράμματος είναι δωρεάν.
Σε λίγες ημέρες θα αναρτηθεί και νέα έκδοση, με πρόσθετες λειτουργίες, την οποία θα μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε δωρεάν κάνοντας χρήση του ίδιου κωδικού.
Επισημαίνεται ότι η άδεια χρήσης αφορά 1 υπολογιστή, οπότε η ενεργοποίησή του πρέπει να γίνει στον υπολογιστή στον οποίο θα γίνει η χρήση του προγράμματος.

----------


## Tanaso

ευχαριστώ

----------


## skifx

Εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα.
Αλλος ένας ταλαντούχος Ελληνας προγραμματιστής-μηχανικός στη...συλλογή μου!  :Χαρούμενος: 
Το χρησιμοποιώ κατά κόρον.
Δεν υπολείπεται σε κάτι σημαντικό.
Μια χαρά είναι, γι αυτό και το αγόρασα
γιατί πρέπει να υποστηρίζουμε τις αξιέπαινες
προσπάθειες, που μας βοηθάνε.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο.

----------

NIKOS_M

----------

